# Que os cobran por ahi por haceros una tienda virtual?



## MisterWhite (12 Abr 2016)

Un familiar mio quiere hacerse una tienda virtual para vender ciertos productos en la red. Me ha pedido que le recomiende alguien que se la pueda hacer, y yo, que tengo conocidos informaticos, he ido a preguntar.

Le hable bien de mi amigo, pensando que se lo dejaria tiradisimo y el colega me ha dado lo que me parece una estaca de presupuesto. No voy a decir la cantidad, pero a mi, me parece caro. Incluso el tiempo que dice que va a tardar... no me lo creo.

Y es que ninguno sabe que yo estuve trabajando para otros en su dia, que llevaban un estudio web. Y se muy bien como va eso de hacer una paginita en 1 dia, decir que has tardado 10 y cobrar por 10 dias de mano de obra. 

Que precios os cobran por ahi por hacer una pagina sencillita con tienda?


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Abr 2016)

Y que llamas tu sencillita?? de todas formas hay muchos sitios por ahi para hacértela gratis y en dos pasos


----------



## MisterWhite (12 Abr 2016)

Pues no se, yo no se detalles, lo que me han dicho. Que no hace falta que sea una pagina con mil menus y opciones. Pagina sencilla, con presentacion, contacto, y la tienda. No se que trabajo lleva eso, pero desde luego vista mi antigua experiencia sobre lo que costaba hacer paginas sencillas cuando estuve con otra gente.. el precio que me dijo este se sale de tiesto.


----------



## yobo (12 Abr 2016)

Me interesa el hilo. Una tienda báscia con prestashop por ejemplo que costaría?


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Pues no se, yo no se detalles, lo que me han dicho. Que no hace falta que sea una pagina con mil menus y opciones. Pagina sencilla, con presentacion, contacto, y la tienda. No se que trabajo lleva eso, pero desde luego vista mi antigua experiencia sobre lo que costaba hacer paginas sencillas cuando estuve con otra gente.. el precio que me dijo este se sale de tiesto.



Ahí tienes q meter si toca meter los productos o no , cuantos productos, tipos de fotos, previsión de ventas para adaptar el hosting, y muchas cosas mas mientras no sepáis esa información no sabréis a ciencia cierta q tipo de inversion hacer


----------



## DONK (12 Abr 2016)

La unica pagina que conozco el presupuesto mil euros un amigo hinformatico,una que es sencilla,ha ddo prpblemas y si quieres cambiar algo tienes que llamr al hinformatico.Si tu colega quiere vender 4 chorradas que lo haga por ebay y similares,asi ademas de ahorrarse la pasa de la web se asegura vender los articulos qu ya te digo yo que las va a pasar putas para venderlos en una web propia.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (12 Abr 2016)

yobo dijo:


> Me interesa el hilo. Una tienda báscia con prestashop por ejemplo que costaría?



Pero prestashop del palo siguente, siguiente, siguiente,... y ya tengo una tienda en "la res", compartiendo usuario/contraseña con el resto de tiendas montadas en el mismo VPS o hablamos de algo serio con administración/supervisión diaria para evitar que, con el paso de los meses, ese prestashop se convierta en una especie de "Panama papers" y sus plugins de wordpress desactualizados.

Si es lo primero con 50 € es suficiente.

Si es lo segundo 50 € no lo son.


----------



## vividor (12 Abr 2016)

Suelen pedir entre 1000-1500 por un WP con plantilla adaptada a tu gusto, si no es WP, pues PS, ZC, etc...

Yo he hecho algunas para alguna gente y he cobrado unos 500-600 Euros + IVA, pero al final no me compensa, la gente acaba dando por culo por cualquier puta mierda y quieren basicamente que les lleves la web cada día...

Así que me dedico únicamente a mis propias webs...


----------



## sandokan (13 Abr 2016)

mira en fiverr, a lo mejor encuentras algo

https://www.fiverr.com/


----------



## locojaen (13 Abr 2016)

Una tienda de juguete, por 400-500€ que pueden incluir un prestashop instalado con el método "next" + una plantilla de moda de themeforest de 50$.

Total trabajo 2-3 horas, almuerzo incluido.

Las cosas de verdad, a partir de 10.000€.


----------



## yobo (13 Abr 2016)

vividor dijo:


> Suelen pedir entre 1000-1500 por un WP con plantilla adaptada a tu gusto, si no es WP, pues PS, ZC, etc...
> 
> Yo he hecho algunas para alguna gente y he cobrado unos 500-600 Euros + IVA, pero al final no me compensa, la gente acaba dando por culo por cualquier puta mierda y quieren basicamente que les lleves la web cada día...
> 
> Así que me dedico únicamente a mis propias webs...



¿500 pavos por montar un PS? Sí lo único "difícil" o que tiene más miga es subir la base de datos al hosting....

Los precios que he mirado son bastante bastante altos, así que la terminaré montando yo (aunque es para un familiar) como las otras dos que tengo


----------



## PLS--palasaca (13 Abr 2016)

yobo dijo:


> ¿500 pavos por montar un PS? Sí lo único "difícil" o que tiene más miga es subir la base de datos al hosting....
> 
> Los precios que he mirado son bastante bastante altos, así que la terminaré montando yo (aunque es para un familiar) como las otras dos que tengo



Cuando alguien ya sabe hacer algo preguntarle si "es fácil o diifícil" no es realista.


----------



## vividor (13 Abr 2016)

No es sólo hacer la instalación y activar la plantilla, le creo las categorías, le dejo todo LISTO, adaptado y estructurado según lo que quiere, y además pierdo una tarde (o varias) con él explicándole y enseñándole como funciona todo...

De todas formas ya no me interesa hacer eso, lo hice hace unos años pero ahora sólo me dedico a MIS webs y cuando me ofrecen algún trabajillo de esos lo rechazo, no me compensa...


----------



## automono (13 Abr 2016)

si es instalar un prestashop hasta yo te lo hago gratis, son 10 minutos, y si quieres, de regalo otros 10min. para ponerle 4 categorías y un producto de ejemplo.

Ahora, cuando quieres cosas especiales, eso vale una pasta, porque no se paga por una mañana, sino por saber reparar algún fallo u optimizar, y eso, ya es otra historia.


----------



## elepwr (13 Abr 2016)

Una tienda básica 1200€ en 15 días.

Aunque tengas todo muy automatizado no dejas de tener que configurar la parte de los envíos, los backups, las analíticas y eso.


----------



## automono (13 Abr 2016)

si tardas 15 días en hacer una tienda básica es que te distraes más que yo trabajando, que ya es decir.
Salvo que para ti básico sea esto:
ZARA España - Web Oficial



elepwr dijo:


> Una tienda básica 1200€ en 15 días.
> 
> Aunque tengas todo muy automatizado no dejas de tener que configurar la parte de los envíos, los backups, las analíticas y eso.


----------



## elepwr (13 Abr 2016)

miniempresario dijo:


> si tardas 15 días en hacer una tienda básica es que te distraes más que yo trabajando, que ya es decir.
> Salvo que para ti básico sea esto:
> ZARA España - Web Oficial



15 días es incluso poco, estoy hablando de pasar de tener 0 a tener una tienda que funcione para un cliente que no controla mucho de informática.

Solo con el tema del hosting, dominio y redes sociales ya se te retrasa todo.

Aunque el cliente pilote un poco, si estás haciendo una web para que una psicóloga venda sus cursos vas a necesitar el perfil de google+ para lo del autor, que entienda lo que le pides y te pase el enlace también te lo retrasa.

Configurale el paypal para que pueda recibir los pagos. Mete el tpv. Si eso lo haces en 10 minutos no tiene sentido que estés en burbuja en vez de en un yate con teens.

Alguien que controle todo el tema de los servidores y wordpress y tal pues seguramente se lo monte el solo.

Es un poco como los ordenadores, el que controla se comprará las piezas y lo montará él y cuando le pase algo mirará que puede ser, el que no se entera se compra un Mac y cuando pasa algo lo lleva a la tienda.


----------



## MisterWhite (13 Abr 2016)

Vamos a ver lo que este quiere es algo sencillo. No tiene nada que ver con el tema, pero pongamos que quiere vender zapatillas.. Pues una pagina sencilla, un menu sencillo soy tal, vendedor de zapatillas, otra de contacto, me puedes encontrar en X sitio y otra pestaña que sea la tienda. 

Un simple listado con las distintas zapatillas, con una pestañita donde puedas coger el tamaño y darle a comprar, poco mas. 

Cuantas horas puede llevar hacer eso? Porque vamos para alguien experto no me creo que eso lleve mas de 5 o 6 horas. Como para que te pidan un mes de espera y mas de mil pavos. Y aun te digan que te hacen un favor que te deberian cobrar el triple.


----------



## automono (13 Abr 2016)

si no estoy montado en el dólar es porque lo que dices no se tarda 15 días ni de coña (y no me dedico a esto, no tengo el nivel obviamente).
Lo del hosting, en uno compartido es rellenar un formulario, pasar la visa y esperar 2-3 días a que esté operativo.
Meter un prestashop son 10 minutos, hacer el perfil de g+ y eso, menos de 1 minuto, configurar paypal ni te cuento, no hace falta saber nada de informática para eso. 
Por eso se llama tienda básica. 
Ahora, si quieres programar una tienda con código completa, eso es otra historia (una gilipollez, por mucho que haga una persona, hasta un prestashop recién instalado le da mil patadas)

Tardas más en elegir que foto te gusta más para el logo que en montar la tienda. 



Spoiler






elepwr dijo:


> 15 días es incluso poco, estoy hablando de pasar de tener 0 a tener una tienda que funcione para un cliente que no controla mucho de informática.
> 
> Solo con el tema del hosting, dominio y redes sociales ya se te retrasa todo.
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterWhite (13 Abr 2016)

Lo peor es que ahora el que esta en compromiso soy yo. Le dije al familiar que el tio este por 200 pavos todo lo mas se lo dejaba hecho. Y ahora el que hace el ridiculo soy yo.


----------



## locojaen (13 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Vamos a ver lo que este quiere es algo sencillo. No tiene nada que ver con el tema, pero pongamos que quiere vender zapatillas.. Pues una pagina sencilla, un menu sencillo soy tal, vendedor de zapatillas, otra de contacto, me puedes encontrar en X sitio y otra pestaña que sea la tienda.
> 
> Un simple listado con las distintas zapatillas, con una pestañita donde puedas coger el tamaño y darle a comprar, poco mas.
> 
> Cuantas horas puede llevar hacer eso? Porque vamos para alguien experto no me creo que eso lleve mas *de 5 o 6 horas*. Como para que te pidan un mes de espera y mas de mil pavos. Y aun te digan que te hacen un favor que te deberian cobrar el triple.



6 horas x 60€ = 360€
+ 60€ plantilla themeforest
+ 60€ modulos diversos (tpv, seo, etc)

480€.

Cuando leo estos temas, siempre me pregunto ¿cuánto vale vuestro tiempo?


----------



## MisterWhite (13 Abr 2016)

locojaen dijo:


> 6 horas x 60€ = 360€
> + 60€ plantilla themeforest
> + 60€ modulos diversos (tpv, seo, etc)
> 
> ...



Cobrar 60 pavos la hora por aporrear 4 teclas es un jodido INSULTO. El mundo informatico es lo mas absolutamente burbujeado y estafador del mundo. Y pronto empezaran a surgir como setas estudios informaticos de indios que cobraran 5 pavos por lo mismo que otros jodidos caraduras cobrais 100. Y os comereis los mocos.


----------



## automono (13 Abr 2016)

es que no cobran eso por aporrear las teclas, sino por saber que teclas aporrear :XX::XX::XX::XX:



MisterWhite dijo:


> Cobrar 60 pavos la hora por aporrear 4 teclas es un jodido INSULTO. El mundo informatico es lo mas absolutamente burbujeado y estafador del mundo. Y pronto empezaran a surgir como setas estudios informaticos de indios que cobraran 5 pavos por lo mismo que otros jodidos caraduras cobrais 100. Y os comereis los mocos.


----------



## locojaen (13 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Cobrar 60 pavos la hora por aporrear 4 teclas es un jodido INSULTO. El mundo informatico es lo mas absolutamente burbujeado y estafador del mundo. Y pronto empezaran a surgir como setas estudios informaticos de indios que cobraran 5 pavos por lo mismo que otros jodidos caraduras cobrais 100. Y os comereis los mocos.



Y los mecanicos por apretar dos tuercas...
Y lo speliqueros por usar una máquinilla...
Y los cocineros por encender un fogón y remover un puchero...
Y los médicos por recetar paracetamol...
Y...

Y ¿cuál es tu profesión?

por añadirla digo.

Yo no me dedico a la informática, al contrario, soy cliente de ella.
me gusta pagar a profesionales tal como me gusta que me paguen a mi.
si sé hacer algo, no necesito llamar a otro. Cuando lo necesito, sé valorar que su tiempo y conocimiento tiene un precio.

Pay peanuts and get monkeys.

Lo mejor que puedes hacer es cobrarle esos 200€ y subcontratar al indio por 10€. Te guardarás 190€ al bolsillo y podrás hinchar el pecho orgulloso de tal hazaña cañí.

A fin de cuentas, una tienda por 200€ tampoco va a conseguir vender nada, no le hagas tirar mucho dinero.


----------



## MisterWhite (13 Abr 2016)

1- No es para mi. (aun es peor, quedo mal a 2 partes)

2- Cobrar 60 pavos la hora por aporrear 4 teclas es una puta burla y un puto robo.

3- Decir que te vas a tirar UN PUTO MES, para hacer una puta mierda que otros aporreateclas reconocen que se puede hacer en 10 putos minutos, es ya de ser un hijo de la gran puta estafador.

4- Esto no es como los juguetes chinos hechos con plastico de mierda. Aqui no hay mas cera que la que arde. Las mismas 4 teclas que aporrea un sinverguenza estafador aqui, son las mismas 4 teclas que aporreara un indio mañana, y el producto sera EL MISMO. Solo que nosotros, hartos de años de estafas, contrataremos a los indios y los timadores os comereis los mocos por vuestra puta avaricia.


----------



## MisterWhite (13 Abr 2016)

Subnormal, yo estuve mucho tiempo "vendiendo" paginas a incautos, a los que les cobraban 2 y 3 semanas de trabajo por algo que se habia hecho en 3 o 4 horas. Te crees que soy subnormal?

Igual que antiguamente cuando nos querian convencer de que un billete de avion a Palma valia 150.000 pesetas. 

Ya os llegaran los indios con el efecto ryanair y estafareis a vuestra puta madre.


----------



## yobo (13 Abr 2016)

a 60€ euros la hora? ..sale mejor irse de putas..


----------



## MisterWhite (13 Abr 2016)

Mejor muerto de hambre que ser un hijo de la gran puta estafador y ladron.


----------



## Z4LMAN (14 Abr 2016)

pasa de timos...vete a FIVERR y busca alguien con reputacion que te la haga...


----------



## Hacendado (14 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Cobrar 60 pavos la hora por aporrear 4 teclas es un jodido INSULTO. El mundo informatico es lo mas absolutamente burbujeado y estafador del mundo. Y pronto empezaran a surgir como setas estudios informaticos de indios que cobraran 5 pavos por lo mismo que otros jodidos caraduras cobrais 100. Y os comereis los mocos.



El que se va a comer lo mocos eres tú *cuando tu puta familia se muera y te deje de mantener* hijo de la gran puta ignorante asqueroso. No te jode el puto nini calvo de mierda.

*¿Qué sabrás tú de nada puta basura?* Que lo más que eres en la vida es ser el *puto bufón de un foro internet*, puto bufón, payaso, lleva-aguas, triste arlequín, el patizambo mental que hace reir a todos con sus gilipolleces.

*Me cago en tu puta madre* por cagar semejante mojón que eres, en tu padre *por no darte a un circo* y en todos tus muertos pisoteados *hijo de la gran puta* coño ya el puto nini.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 09:25 ----------




miniempresario dijo:


> si es instalar un prestashop hasta yo te lo hago gratis, son 10 minutos, y si quieres, de regalo otros 10min. para ponerle 4 categorías y un producto de ejemplo.
> 
> Ahora, cuando quieres cosas especiales, eso vale una pasta, porque no se paga por una mañana, sino por saber reparar algún fallo u optimizar, y eso, ya es otra historia.



¿Que persona quiere la página por defecto de prestashop que instalas en 10 min? Ya te lo digo yo, NADIE.

Hay un problema perverso en gente como tú que no sabe programación (sin ofender) y es que las herramientas estándar para hacer blogs y tiendas online son tan sencillas de instalar que pensáis que hacer una tienda son 10 minutos.

Y de repente el cliente dice, "este logo lo quiero mejor aquí", ¿no puedes cambiar el color?, el botón se ve mal en el móvil, ¿no puedes poner esto aquí mejor? De todo eso, tu no sabrías hacer nada, aunque eres capaz de seguir una receta para ejecutar cosas que ni si quiera entiendes, es decir lo de los 10 minutos.

Y si quieres cambiar de plantilla, una plantilla ya vale 80 euros.

El cliente o el tonto de turno se piensa que cambiar un logo de sitio es sencillo, pero para cambiar un logo de sitio tienes preparar el impacto en el diseño y más ahora con el diseño responsivo. Y sólo estoy hablando de logos, ni te cuento modificar los listados de los productos, modificar los estilos, agregar nuevas funcionalidades, meter un blog, etc.

Y no te cuento ya cuando hay un fallo, cuando algo no funciona, el querer hacer una determinada cosas, horas y horas leyendo foros.

No es que las tiendas sean caras es que nadie las hace baratas porque no compensa, quebraderos de cabeza, molestias, trabajo. Ya sólo falta que el tonto nini diga a que precio hay que trabajar. No te jode.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (14 Abr 2016)

Por qué todos los hispanistanies quieren montarse una tienda online, pagar 4 € por ella y (en muchos casos) pensar que se van a convertir en el nuevo Amazon?

Es síntoma de un ombligocentrismo apabullante.

Lo primero es tener clientes, y para eso, hay que estar un tiempo batiéndose el cobre en ebay, amazon, etc, aceptando condiciones de mierda, margenes de mierda, y haciendo toda la publicidad que se pueda de la propia página web.

Luego, una vez se tiene suficiente reputación, clientes y relevancia en la web, se monta algo en condiciones.

Si vd. ya ha montado webs y " se las ha vendido a incautos " en el pasado, le sugiero que monte usted la tienda y deje de dar por el culo intentando fijar el precio que tienen que cobrar los demás, así de paso puede hacer algo de provecho aparte de parasitar a sus padres. 

Putos rojos everywhere mecawuendios


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (14 Abr 2016)

Entre 1.000€ si es para no vender nada y perder tiempo y dinero, y 100.000€ si es para algo serio en lo que tambien puedes perder tiempo y dinero.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 09:57 ----------




MisterWhite dijo:


> Lo peor es que ahora el que esta en compromiso soy yo. Le dije al familiar que el tio este por 200 pavos todo lo mas se lo dejaba hecho. Y ahora el que hace el ridiculo soy yo.



jajaja 200€ puto nini de los cojones, vas a quedar como un ladron y como un inutil, POR LISTO.


----------



## ZPla (14 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Cuantas horas puede llevar hacer eso? *Porque vamos para alguien experto no me creo que eso lleve mas de 5 o 6 horas.* Como para que te pidan un mes de espera y mas de mil pavos. Y aun te digan que te hacen un favor que te deberian cobrar el triple.



A ver hombre de dios, si un experto es capaz de hacer un trabajo 5 veces más rápido y mejor que un novato, ¿no crees que te va a cobrar mucho más por hacerlo? Ya sea en precio cerrado o en precio por hora. 

Si es precio cerrado te va a cobrar 1200 euros tarde lo que tarde, ya sean 5 horas, 10 o 45 minutos. Y si te cobra por hora lo hará a 100 euros la hora.

No me entra en la cabeza como alguien puede pretender que un experto le haga un trabajo y a su vez piense que le va a cobrar a precio novato.

El mundo al revés, el novato forrado porque cobra 30 euros/hora y tarda 20 días y el experto un pobretón porque cobra 30 euros/hora y tarde 6 horas.

Vete donde el mejor abogado del país y dile que te lleve un caso por la décima parte de dinero que lo hace un recién licenciado. Que a él le va a llevar 3 horas prepararlo mientras que al novato le va a llevar una semana.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (14 Abr 2016)

Ahora mr.nini es mr.nininini: ni estudia ni trabaja ni folla ni paga impuestos

Pd: es broma no te enfades, todo sabemos que es culpa del kremlin.


----------



## Hideyoshi (14 Abr 2016)

A gente como tu no lo querria de cliente ni pagando 10k.
Eres el tipico usuario molesto que quiere duros a cuatro pesetas que luego no para de dar por culo.


----------



## automono (14 Abr 2016)

Hacendado, te equivocas del todo, como no se programación se lo difícil que es toquetear una tienda, y veo bien lo que se cobre a 30€ la hora aunque soy más de tener precios cerrados aunque tarde 5 min. el profesional.

Ahora bien, llevo ya casi 10 años administrándome un par de tiendas y negocietes online, y para empezar, un prestashop tal cual es suficiente para el 99,99% de pymes, pero los informáticos teneis mania de complicar las cosas.

Una tienda de barrio no necesita cambiar el logo de sitio, ni nada, porque si, hacer eso es una odisea de curro que después te empieza a fallar el diseño por todos lados.




Spoiler






Hacendado dijo:


> El que se va a comer lo mocos eres tú *cuando tu puta familia se muera y te deje de mantener* hijo de la gran puta ignorante asqueroso. No te jode el puto nini calvo de mierda.
> 
> *¿Qué sabrás tú de nada puta basura?* Que lo más que eres en la vida es ser el *puto bufón de un foro internet*, puto bufón, payaso, lleva-aguas, triste arlequín, el patizambo mental que hace reir a todos con sus gilipolleces.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitsou (14 Abr 2016)

miniempresario dijo:


> Ahora bien, llevo ya casi 10 años administrándome un par de tiendas y negocietes online, y para empezar, un prestashop tal cual es suficiente para el 99,99% de pymes, pero los informáticos teneis mania de complicar las cosas.



No majo, los informáticos no complicamos nada, suele ser el cliente el que pide el Palacio de backingham cuando lo que necesita es una chabola de aperos, y no le bajas de la burra con lógica porque como de informática sabe todo el mundo o tiene un amigo que sabe y se lo hace gratis....

Al gañán que abre el hilo, si tan fácil es hazlo tu, que Internet está lleno de tutoriales para que cualquier mindundi se crea con derecho a decir que 60€ la hora es caro...


----------



## automono (14 Abr 2016)

entonces soy yo que seré un cliente atípico que después de vender varios miles de euros, me vale un prestashop recién instalado, y soy consciente, que trabajos a medida realmente son para empresas de gran tamaño que necesiten una diferencia brutal de la competencia, no para tiendas que vendan menos de 250k al año, que eso, es de estar por casa.


----------



## Fuego azul (14 Abr 2016)

Tengoh un primo informatico que las hace por 200 pavos, trabaja en linea desde la india, sale mas barato porque el come por poco dinero, con un cuenco arroz, comen el, su mujer y sus cuatro hijos


----------



## Avanza (14 Abr 2016)

Por lo que he visto en España el precio medio puede rondar los 1000€ aunque como te han dicho depende de como sea la pagina web, una básica imagino que por 500-1000€ la tienes, una más compleja con más productos, servicios (en definitiva con más carga de trabajo) pues puede valer mucho más.


----------



## automono (14 Abr 2016)

claro, pero la pregunta es si una pyme española necesita más que un prestashop con plantilla, configurar paypal y un modulo tpv???

siempre que he hablado con alguien de informática, detecto que son unos cracks a nivel técnico, pero a nivel comercial fallan, y así pasa esto, que el cliente se piensa que le toman el pelo. 

Vamos, si hubiera mercado para instalar prestashops a 200€ la mitad de aquí seriamos ricos pero ya.


----------



## locojaen (14 Abr 2016)

miniempresario dijo:


> entonces soy yo que seré un cliente atípico que después de vender varios miles de euros, me vale un prestashop recién instalado, y soy consciente, que trabajos a medida realmente son para empresas de gran tamaño que necesiten una diferencia brutal de la competencia, no para tiendas que vendan menos de 250k al año, que eso, es de estar por casa.



Yo he gastado en total 12.000€ por una plataforma basada en prestashop.

¿Es mucho? 
Si sólo miras la cifra, tal vez.

En contexto: 
El desarrollo duró 8 meses
Intervinieron: 1 diseñador gráfico, 2 programadores, 1 consultor marketing, 1 traductor italiano, 1 traductor portugués, 1 traductor francés, 1 corrector inglés y algunas sesiones de estudio fotográfico.
La plataforma consta de prestashop + gestión de pedidos a medida + template a medida + blog worpress (con templete themeforest).
El sistema de información / trabajo implementado en la web (tanto front como back) me ahorra un puesto de personal.

La inversión se amortizó en 8 meses (sin contar el puesto que ahorra).

¿Cuánto os gastaríais en una tienda a pie de calle?
¿200€?
¿1.000€?
...

Tú mismo lo has dicho. La valoración de caro o barato dependerá de la expectativa de facturación.
El nivel no será el mismo para alguien que espera vender 2.000€/año (90% de los ecommerce en linea), que para el que factura 2.000€/día o el que factura 2.000€/hora (que haberlos, hailos.)


----------



## automono (14 Abr 2016)

hay me sobra el consultor de marketing, pero me estas dando la razon, eso no es una tiensa basica ni de lejos. 
un dia deberiamos hqcer unas cervezas!!! se puede decir al menos el sector locojaen??


----------



## locojaen (14 Abr 2016)

el consultor marketing fue el encargado de poner la puesta a punto a nivel seo, suplir las carencias de presta en ese sentido y "guiar" al diseñador sobre cómo enfocar y estructurar los elementos gráficos para un fin: vender.

sector... una especialidad dentro de la música y lo audiovisual, somos de los más pequeños y humildes.

en el fondo es un prestashop. Y sin su sencillez y su gratuidad, la plataforma hubiese costado 5 veces más sin duda.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (14 Abr 2016)

miniempresario dijo:


> claro, pero la pregunta es si una pyme española necesita más que un prestashop con plantilla, configurar paypal y un modulo tpv???
> 
> siempre que he hablado con alguien de informática, detecto que son unos cracks a nivel técnico, pero a nivel comercial fallan, y así pasa esto, que el cliente se piensa que le toman el pelo.
> 
> Vamos, si hubiera mercado para instalar prestashops a 200€ la mitad de aquí seriamos ricos pero ya.



A ver, que no se trata de montar el prestashop, que se trata de montar un COMERCIO ELECTRÓNICO. La plataforma es lo de menos, como ya han dicho antes para una tienda básica eso es solo el 20% del curro, y esas 6 horas que dicen se van a convertir en 20 aguantando al cliente y explicándole cosas.

Que si las fotos, que si los textos, que si el seo, que si los envios, que si los pagos, que si ahora no funciona esto, que si el correo, que si las redes sociales, que si las estadísticas, que si... ANDATOMARPORCULO POR 1000€ DE MIERDA!!!


----------



## kudeiro (14 Abr 2016)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> A ver, que no se trata de montar el prestashop, que se trata de montar un COMERCIO ELECTRÓNICO. La plataforma es lo de menos, como ya han dicho antes para una tienda básica eso es solo el 20% del curro, y esas 6 horas que dicen se van a convertir en 20 aguantando al cliente y explicándole cosas



Esto que dices es el resumen de todo, como se suele decir "ya se puede cerrar el tema". La gente sigue pensando que montar un comercio electrónico es "instalar el prestashop, la plantilla y los modulos", cuando eso no es ni el 10% (vosotros decis el 20, yo lo bajo aun mas). En un comercio electrónico lo más importante no es el software, sino los estudios: Estudio de la competencia, estudio de las categorias y productos a vender y la mejor forma de destacarlos, estudio de la mejor imagen / grafica para vender esos productos, etc...
Y un alto porcentaje del tiempo de desarrollo del comercio electrónico, se va en aguantar a los p* clientes, que no son capaces de hacer nada por si solos, ni leerse el manual o ver los videos tutorial del CMS instalado y te están preguntando chorradas durante meses hasta que acaban con tu paciencia


----------



## MisterWhite (14 Abr 2016)

locojaen dijo:


> Yo he gastado en total 12.000€ por una plataforma basada en prestashop.
> 
> ¿Es mucho?
> Si sólo miras la cifra, tal vez.
> ...



Pues alma de cantaro, se rieron en tu puta cara pero a base de bien. 

8 meses para una mierda de pagina.. que manera de burlarse de la gente. Yo he estado viendo como unos caraduras hacian una puta pagina en 4 horas (y aun me decian a mi que metiera yo los textos), cobrar mil pavos y luego decirle al pobre imbecil del cliente que aun le estaban haciendo un favor con el precio, que hacer una pagina como esa llevaba horas y horas. Horas y horas si, en total 4. A 250 pavos la hora y un plazo de demora en la entrega de un mes. Menudos hijos de la gran puta. 

Ya llegaran los indios ya, y haran limpieza de estafadores.


----------



## loflipo (14 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Pues alma de cantaro, se rieron en tu puta cara pero a base de bien.
> 
> 8 meses para una mierda de pagina.. que manera de burlarse de la gente. Yo he estado viendo como unos caraduras hacian una puta pagina en 4 horas (y aun me decian a mi que metiera yo los textos), cobrar mil pavos y luego decirle al pobre imbecil del cliente que aun le estaban haciendo un favor con el precio, que hacer una pagina como esa llevaba horas y horas. Horas y horas si, en total 4. A 250 pavos la hora y un plazo de demora en la entrega de un mes. Menudos hijos de la gran puta.
> 
> Ya llegaran los indios ya, y haran limpieza de estafadores.



A ver anormal, te voy a abrir los ojos:

- Los indios ya llegaron hace mucho tiempo al mercado español de la informatica freelance. Están en su nicho, vendiendo mierda a idiotas como tú. A los que hacemos trabajo en condiciones solo nos beneficia, por pura comparativa, y más ahora que suben sus precios/h.

- Inciso: qué gracia me hace saques provecho aquí de los indios, en los que tanto te cagas en hilos generales por tu amada España. Se te ve el plumero, de anormal.

- Alrededor de 350€ me cuesta mi gestoria mensualmente. Y seguro que según tú, son unos arrastraos que le dedican 10 minutos a mis papeles. Da la casualidad que he pasado por muchas que me cobraban lo normal, 100/120€ y todas sin excepción me metieron en marrones que me costaron mucho más dinero a la larga del que pago ahora. Lo pago a gusto, sé que estoy en buenas manos. La tranquilidad y la calidad se pagan, en cualquier profesión.

- Cobro la hora entre 40 y 80 € y voto a Podemos, tengo 2 empleados y 4 colaboradores. *Ayuda a España mamón y deja de hacer el gilipollas en un foro*.


----------



## automono (14 Abr 2016)

vamos a ver, es que instalar el prestashop se hace solo, claro que lo jodio es el resto, pero este pregunto por instalar la tienda, y eso es lo menor del curro, y para no vender nada ya vale.
Por otro lado, 12.000 euros por la tienda esa, sin verla pero con eo curro que ha puesto me parece hasta barato.
para vender, la tienda es lo de menos, lo importante es oa atencion a tucliente, y eso no es tema de tener el mejor departamento tecnico informatico, sino de conocer lo que vendes mejor que nadie.
Es como si me montais la mejor tienda del mundo de sandalias, y yo que de eso no tengo ni puta idea, por muy buena que sea la web, cada vez que contacte con un cliente la liare y perdere la venta


----------



## Z4LMAN (14 Abr 2016)

12 mil pavos por un prestashop tuneao....vamos no me jodas

Tu lo que pasa que eres un perrales con pasta y la usas para que trabajen otros, cosa que veo de puta madre....


----------



## locojaen (14 Abr 2016)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> 12 mil pavos por un prestashop tuneao....vamos no me jodas
> 
> Tu lo que pasa que eres un perrales con pasta y la usas para que trabajen otros, cosa que veo de puta madre....



Si es por mi vas bastante perdido.
En efecto en instalar prestashop tardaron 10 min, pero antes de todo eso se emplearon 3 meses en la planificación y desarrollo gráfico, hasta que se obtuvo lo que se buscaba.
3 meses fueron de debug hasta que cada pixel de la tienda estaba cómo debía, dónde debía y funcionaba como se esperaba.
Pero vamos mi caso que sea prestashop es lo de menos, lo que vale dinero es todo lo que hay encima. De hecho "mantener" la plataforma lleva otros 1500€ cada mes (seo/sem/anuncios).

¿Cuanto cobra un traductor? unos céntimos por palabra. Los textos básicos de mi página ocupan 12.000 palabras x idioma. Calcula.

Seguramente al espabilao del hilo le vale con google translate, a mis clientes no.

De hecho la anterior plataforma también era un prestashop (versión 1.3 para más señas) que monté completamente yo mismo. Y después de haberme gastado esos 12k, en la próxima plataforma espero poder invertir 20k.
Se trata de ascender: a mayor presupuesto, más y mejores especialistas podré contratar para llegar más lejos y vuelta a empezar.

O si no porque creeis que google paga una pasta a sus empleados, deben ser idiotas perdidos, teniendo indios a 10$ el día.


----------



## automono (14 Abr 2016)

locojaen, es posible saber que proporción gastas en seo/sem?
porque tngo la sensación que sem es lo que realmente funciona


----------



## MisterWhite (15 Abr 2016)

loflipo dijo:


> - Cobro la hora entre 40 y 80 € y voto a Podemos



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Todos los golfos, ladrones y estafadores son rojos, no falla. 

Al final voy a votar al coletariado yo tambien, a ver si con suerte le quitan el 90% del dinero a timadores como tu.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2016 at 03:09 ----------

Ojo que a mi me parece de puta madre que hayan idiotas profundos capaces de despilfarrar su dinero en mierda. Hay quienes se creen que una puta pagina se tarda en hacer meses y meses y que vale 20mil pavos.

Con ese derroche, los picateclas, que no le han dedicado a ello ni un 5% del tiempo que aseguran haberle dedicado, tendran dias y dias para fundirse esos 20mil pavos en otros bienes y servicios por ahi y asi la economia fluira. Lo que tenemos que hacer los demas es ser listos y generar negocios para que esos codiciosos suelten rapido esos billetes.

Que puta cara mas dura.


----------



## locojaen (15 Abr 2016)

miniempresario dijo:


> locojaen, es posible saber que proporción gastas en seo/sem?
> porque tngo la sensación que sem es lo que realmente funciona



20/80

El seo, a mi juicio, es un pozo sin fondo. En realidad nadie tiene ni puta idea, inviertes e inviertes, a los dos días sale un post en el blog comentando que van a retocar el algoritmo de noseque y cambian las reglas del juego... 
El único seo que funciona es ponerse en la mente del cliente y darle lo que busca y espera encontrar, no estar trabajando pensando en cómo el gran ojo va a interpretar lo que haces.

El sem, bien hecho, es retorno inmediato. Que no funciona una campaña, se cambia y a los 5 minutos ya esta funcionando de nuevo.




MisterWhite dijo:


> Ojo que a mi me parece de puta madre que hayan idiotas profundos capaces de despilfarrar su dinero en mierda. Hay quienes se creen que una puta pagina se tarda en hacer meses y meses y que vale 20mil pavos.
> 
> Con ese derroche, los picateclas, que no le han dedicado a ello ni un 5% del tiempo que aseguran haberle dedicado, tendran dias y dias para fundirse esos 20mil pavos en otros bienes y servicios por ahi y asi la economia fluira. Lo que tenemos que hacer los demas es ser listos y generar negocios para que esos codiciosos suelten rapido esos billetes.
> 
> Que puta cara mas dura.



La ignorancia es una gran cualidad de los profesionales mediocres.

Supongo que no entiendes la diferencia entre: un seat, un volvo, un aston martin, un bentley y un tata.


----------



## tiraacascalá (15 Abr 2016)

Yo trabajo con prestashop desde hace unos meses. Y empezamos hace mas de un año a planificar y trabajar el contenido. Por suerte, tenemos negocio fisico y vamos implementando el virtual poco a poco. De momento vamos vendiendo y sacando gastos de hosting, programas seo, horas de diseño y demás....

Creo que realmente da igual meterte en prestashop, magento o su puta madre. Lo que uno busca es una pagina limpia, que se pueda comprar facil y todo bien explicadito. Y eso requiere TIEMPO (y dinero, porque el tiempo es dinero). 

El diseño responsive es obligatorio y eso lleva a meter una ingente cantidad de horas en diseño, las cuales, he pagado al profesional de turno (ademas es un crack xD) y bien pagadas. ¿Porque? Sencillamente cuando empiezas a trabajar vas sacando pegas y fallos a cosas que no pensabas en un primer momento y se requieren profesionales. Yo toco algo de html y css, pero prefiero un profesional el cual entiende mas que yo y encima puedes exigir por que le estas pagando por ello.

Eso de que se monta en 5min, pues si, supongo que se referira a la instalación. En cuanto empiezas a ver como se gestionan las tarifas, exportaciones csv de productos y combinaciones y todo lo que ello conlleva...pues te lleva tiempo.

Cuesta dinero? Si valoras tu tiempo de trabajo sin duda si, y te lo digo con mas de 16000 referencias metidas. Luego ya te si metes en temas de SEM, SEO,branding y su puta madre pues tienes un bonito curro-hobby de estar todo el dia en excel. 

Nosotros elegimos comprar una plantilla buena y personalizar al maximo posible con el minimo coste. Si el dia de mañana se nos queda corta o buscamos un lavado de cara, pues haremos una a medida o lo que opine nuestro diseñador. Para mi esto ha sido basico, porque en un primer momento teníamos una idea de la tienda y al final tienes que ir al diseño limpio, rapido y responsive. Algunos se ponen a llenar de modulos la tienda y es un horror.

Seguimos trabajando y sacando fallos diarios, y eso no se sabe hasta que no lo montas. En resumen, que una tienda te puede costar 0€ si tienes conocimientos pero tus horas valen mucho. Y si no tienes tiempo, pues la tendras que subcontratar. Pero TU vas a meter los articulos, las categorias, las descripciones y las 50 pestañas de personalización. Un diseñador o desarrollador no tiene ni puta idea de si un zapato es de piel o polipiel, o si se vende mejor el cuero de culo de negro o de blanco :rolleye:


----------



## tastas (15 Abr 2016)

En 30 minutos puedes estar vendiendo tus productos por Bitcoin en OpenBazaar sin conocimientos de informática más allá de los que pueda tener cualquier persona que sabe encender un ordenador, navegar por internet e instalar un programa. Sin intermediarios ni sin gastos más allá de electricidad, internet y un ordenador cutre.

¿Cómo explicas que no hayan aparecido 10 informáticos dispuestos a hacerte la página por el precio que pides, si tan fácil es? ¿Por qué no pones un anuncio en tableros de ofertas de trabajo internacionales, a la espera de un indio o un chino que haga el trabajo por la mitad de dinero?

No te preocupes por tu amigo, basta con que le enseñes este hilo para que se dé cuenta de que las expectativas que le has dado eran un demasiado optimistas.


----------



## Motoko (15 Abr 2016)

Poco que añadir, vivimos en un país de Piratas que creen que todo es gratis y que estamos todos intentando dar el palo más grande posible.

Si el cliente te da claves de acceso al hosting y tu trabajo se reduce a una instalación de prestashop + theme, pues por 50€ te lo hago yo mismo, pero no me pidas nada más.

Si además de la instalación, necesitas gestionar la compra del dominio, la compra y configuración del hosting, configurar los DNS para que te de la tienda ya accesible vía web, te cobro 100€ más. Porque aunque es fácil de hacer, me va a llevar más tiempo y tendré que estar pendiente del email y de ti para decirte las cosas.

Aviso para navegantes. Son precios sin servicio postventa.

Si después lo rompes, o no sabes dónde se dan los artículos de alta, o tienes problemas para acualizarte, para poner bien los impuestos, para tener soporte multiidioma y un largo largo etc que en el 99.9999% de los casos te van a venir a pedir. Ajo y agua.

Que de los 50€ + iva que te cobro la hora de trabajo, tengo que pagar mis gastos fijos (cuota autonomo, seguro de responsabilidad civil, tlf, luz, agua, alquiler, etc.) y amortizar la inversión (equipo informático, muebles, etc.) y luego soltar el IRPF que corresponda, dejándome limpios bastante menos de la mitad.

Y encima tienes que aguantar que un soplagaitas te venga reclamando como si le hubieses timado... en fin, ya no pierdo más tiempo aqui.


----------



## kudeiro (15 Abr 2016)

el problema de la gente que ven caros los "12000 euros por una tienda" es que no se da cuenta que ese no es el desembolso inicial, sino el coste a lo largo del tiempo. Una tienda online tiene un margen de ampliación casi infinito, que hay que pagar, y para progresar y seguir vendiendo te gastas esos 12000 y muchos más; otra cosa es que alguien te cobre 12000, o 5000 o 2000 solo por "instalar y tunear el software", eso sí es caro.


----------



## amenhotep (15 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Vamos a ver lo que este quiere es algo sencillo. No tiene nada que ver con el tema, pero pongamos que quiere vender zapatillas.. Pues una pagina sencilla, un menu sencillo soy tal, vendedor de zapatillas, otra de contacto, me puedes encontrar en X sitio y otra pestaña que sea la tienda.
> 
> Un simple listado con las distintas zapatillas, con una pestañita donde puedas coger el tamaño y darle a comprar, poco mas.
> 
> Cuantas horas puede llevar hacer eso? Porque vamos para alguien experto no me creo que eso lleve mas de 5 o 6 horas. Como para que te pidan un mes de espera y mas de mil pavos. Y aun te digan que te hacen un favor que te deberian cobrar el triple.



Eso se hace con Woocommerce y una plantilla gratuita de Woothemes
Coste aproximado: 400 euros
Pero sin ningún tipo de logística ni pasarela de pago, claro. 
El cliente debe atender los pedidos uno a uno y cobrarlos uno a uno.
Para 5 pedidos al día está bien.
Cuando tenga 100 pedidos al día entonces ya hablamos de cosas mayores.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2016 at 15:16 ----------




locojaen dijo:


> Yo he gastado en total 12.000€ por una plataforma basada en prestashop.
> 
> ¿Es mucho?
> Si sólo miras la cifra, tal vez.
> ...


----------



## reekoner (15 Abr 2016)

joder, por aquí hay injormaticos a patadas, como coño pueden mantener un coste horario de 60 pavos con semejante oferta


----------



## amenhotep (15 Abr 2016)

reekoner dijo:


> joder, por aquí hay injormaticos a patadas, como coño pueden mantener un coste horario de 60 pavos con semejante oferta



Yo cobro 24 euros la hora + IVA. This is Spain, majo...
Para cobrar 60 euros la hora, ya está Italia o Francia.


----------



## Beaufighter (16 Abr 2016)

Eso tú deja que la web te la monte un paki y cuando te falle la junta de la trocola te acordarás de mi...si en el servicio tecnico oficial cobramos lo que cobramos sera¡á por algo...

A ver si ahora cualquier cuencoarrocista bcs student de la UET Lahore mas negro que los cojones de un grillo va a saber mas que yo que soy castellano viejo, del Real Madrid y me he dejado los ojos viendo videotutoriales en el youtube.

Me cago en la puta la que esta liando Uber, es que no hay derecho


----------



## Mitsou (16 Abr 2016)

Jajaja ahora Mr nini va a venir a meternos miedo con lo que cobran los picateclas indios... Ale, corre a encargárselo a ellos que cobran muy poco, ya volverás por aquí a llorar. Cualquiera que haya trabajado con indios y chinos estará descojonandose y comprando un cubo de palomitas


----------



## MisterWhite (16 Abr 2016)

locojaen dijo:


> Supongo que no entiendes la diferencia entre: un seat, un volvo, un aston martin, un bentley y un tata.



Tu eres de los que le ponen esto:






Y los paga gustosamente.. y aun me intenta convencer de que se han tirado todo el dia preparandolo.

Vamos, que aun reconociendo que en instalar eso se tardan 10 putos minutos, aun tratan de justificar una y otra y otra vez que tardan mil horas en hacerlo. Llegan hasta decirte que si no se que de registrar el dominio, que si las redes sociales.. :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: registrar un dominio que son 30 putos segundos.

En fin que si. Que las burbujas y las estafas son muy sanas. Un billete de avion a mallorca vale medio millon de pesetas, un zulo de mierda de carton piedra vale 400.000 pavos, 5 km de taxi valen 100 pavos, y una mierda de pagina de internet, vale 12.000 moniatos. Nada menos.

O 12 millones, que es lo que pago el gobierno por una mierda de pagina:
*Telefónica recibe 12 millones de Moncloa para mantener la web de la presidencia europea - EcoDiario.es*

Y los picateclas eran tan profesionales y le habian dedicado tantos meses de concienzudo trabajo que por eso a los 2 dias alguien cambio la foto de ZP por la de mr bean :XX::XX::XX::XX:
*Un error de principiantes permitió el 'ataque' a la web de la presidencia | Unión Europea | elmundo.es*

Venga, a disfrutar de vuestra burbuja, que falta bien poco para que pinche.


----------



## kynes (16 Abr 2016)

Para 'cosas sencillas' hay minolles de indios trabajando a $5-10 la hora. Quien te pida 60 deberá respaldar tarifa con portfolio, estudios, experiencia y hablará tu idioma. Valora tu mismo lo que te trae mas cuenta,


----------



## Hacendado (16 Abr 2016)

El Mister White este cada día está mas apaletao, más lelo, más ignorante y más cazurro. Menudo gañazo. Es el esperpento del esperpento del esperpento. Eso sí, *tiene una carrera universitaria gracias a los socialistasque tanto critica*, pero de eso ni se queja ni le saca provecho. El pedazo de ignorante en su mundo de la paga de 20 euros que le da su mamaita para el finde (recordemos que el andoba gasta 30 y pico años) se cree 40 la hora es mucho. Jodido y patetico gañanazo.

Y ahora despúes de clamar contra el socialismo en foro política, *cuando en EEUU estaría trabajando 10 horas diarias culo con culo con inmigrantes ilegales en vez de pegarse la vida padre en casa de mama criticando al mundo desde un foro de Internet*, maldito hijo de puta, ahora le da por atacar a los desarrolladores de software porque el señorito se aburre. Sin saber nada, porque no es nada, todo es mierda para el, es el gran juez de la ignorancia.

*Cazurro, ignorante, paleto, gañan, baboso, payaso, tonto, lelo y meao.*

Se atreve a dar lecciones a un hombre que se ha gastado 12.000 euros en su negocio y que al parecer le va bien y le funciona, creando puestos de trabajo sobreviviendo a las sanguijuelas que entre otras cosas pagan carreras universitaria a basura con él. Puta escoria.

Pide unas modificaciones de programación a un programador de tu amado Estados Unidos so bobo ignorante paleto. Joder aún me acuerdo un día que compre una puta plantilla que toco ajustarle el diseño, tenía un servicio de soporte al que podrías preguntar donde estaban las cosas en el código lo cual ayudaba bastante, tras preguntar precio en una modificación me pidieron más de 400 dolares por una modificación bastante modesta.

Luego el muy imbécil estaba de redactor en una empresa que le daba trabajo y se quejaba de los precios, ¿como si te iban contratar a ti imbécil? Seguridad social, IRPF, sueldo, IVA, oficinas, luz, limpieza, equipos informáticos. 

Me encantaría cogerte y llevarte a patadas alguna carretera a matarme a trabajar o a construir algún puto monolito como tu idolotrado Franco cerdo hijo de puta rastrero, te ibas a enterar de lo que es trabajar sabandija asquerosa.


----------



## JimTonic (16 Abr 2016)

de 3000 para lo mas sencillo hasta 30.000 algo medianamente profesionaç


lo mismo si tienes un local cuanto te cuesta arreglarlo y poner una tienda??

---------- Post added 16-abr-2016 at 10:23 ----------

no se trata que lo instalas en 10 minutos, se trata que tienes que pagar al tio porque se ha tirado mucho tiempo aprendiendo cosas para lograr instalarlo en 10 minutos


----------



## Hacendado (16 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> O 12 millones, que es lo que pago el gobierno por una mierda de pagina:
> *Telefónica recibe 12 millones de Moncloa para mantener la web de la presidencia europea - EcoDiario.es*
> 
> Y los picateclas eran tan profesionales y le habian dedicado tantos meses de concienzudo trabajo que por eso a los 2 dias alguien cambio la foto de ZP por la de mr bean :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> ...



A ver puto ignorante. 

¿Vas a comprar lo que cobra un trabajador con una empresa castuza que consigue contratos inflados para saquear dinero público?

¿De verdad me estas comparando a una persona honrrada que cobra 1500 por una tienda online con el saqueo público de Telefónica?

Y si no lo de abajo, ¿que tendra que ver un desarrollo con la seguridad informático triste gañanazo?

Si, esa Telefónica que vendió a sus amiguetes tu idolatrado Aznar, esa Telefónica que extrae dinero público como ese ejemplo de la web o enchufando castuzos y allegados.

*TONTO, TONTO, TONTO*


----------



## JimTonic (16 Abr 2016)

yo antiguamente tenia una página que vendia mas de 20000 productos



yo soy informatico,me hice un programa en perl que me bajaba los datos de mis proveedores y me los actualizaba automaticamente en 3 minutos en caliente


utilice cs cart

actualicé el css, las plantillas de las facturas, categorias, etc etc, hice el diseño, el seo, el adwords, analisis de que producto necesitaba (en esto me equivoqué con el cscart tenia un fallo muy gordo para las tiendas con muchos productos)

estuve 8 meses currando como un cabrón (bien es cierto que sabia poco del asunto y ahora soy nivel pro)

pongamos los gastos de 8 meses

imaginamos que cobrara 30 euros la hora y pongamos 6 horas diarias (incluidos sabados y domingos durante 8 meses). 8meses*30 dias*30euros*6= 43.200 euros, que si le quitas el iva de la factura y el pago de impuestos ... pues se te queda en lo que se te queda

mas 300 euros mensuales en hosting (necesitaba uno fuerte ya que tenia 60.000 visitas mensuales)

mas el seo (100 euros mensuales)


se te iba a unos 50.000 euros en 8 meses, yo eso me lo ahorré porque era informatico, pero te da una idea del gasto y el trabajo que lleva una pagina que mueva mas de 500 articulos


----------



## quehaydelomio (16 Abr 2016)

Estimado MisterWhite, no tienes ni puta idea macho y lo digo sin acritud.

Si hay una profesion con menos burbuja es la de informatica: hay tropecientas personas que como yo trabajamos en remoto y da igual si el desarrollador esta en Suiza o en India. La tendencia va a mas asi que hablar de burbuja en un mercado tan liberalizado...

Vete a upwork.com o freelancer.com y dime que vivimos en una burbuja (si tienes cojones). Los indios, chinos y demas son malos a rabiar pero luego tienes paises del este (Ucrania o Bielorusia) con tarifas muy bajas y muy profesionales.

*En el tema de timofonica muestras una ignorancia supina. Vergonzante*. El estado habra pagado 12 millones, si, pero el equipo de desarrolladores perteneceran a una subcontrata de una subcontrata...vamos, recien licenciados encorbatados y cobrando menos de 1000 euros. Quien se ha quedado la pasta? Supongo que ya te lo imaginas.

Por otra parte si tan preocupado estas de que *te facturen horas que no son, los trabajadores en remoto utilizamos aplicaciones que graban lo que estas haciendo* (hubstaff se me viene a la cabeza asi de primeras). A mi me parece una tonteria pero bueno algun cliente que otra te sule pedir usarlo (sobre todo al principio)

Sinceramente hay tantas opciones que el que paga de mas o se deja timar es porque quiere. De todas formas ya te lo han dicho si pagas cacahuetes...


----------



## boldregas (16 Abr 2016)

Todos los pelmazos con temas de informática son iguales, en la india me lo hacen por un 10%, mi cuñao se lo instaló él y le salió gratis, pues encárgalo en la india o a tu cuñao y no des por culo con tus idas de olla. Emprendedores de este tipo he visto un montón, se instalan un PS o WP+Woo y les queda una tienda funcional con paypal pero para de contar, el aspecto es cutre y la imagen de empresa es nula, el resultado es que no venden un mojón.

La mayoría dan una imagen de chiringo recien montado sin ninguna confiabilidad y luego se sorprenden de que la gente entra... y no compra, como en la mayoría. Como bien ha dicho algún forero el trabajo de una tienda es una pequeña parte técnica y una gran parte de imagen y marketing, convencer al cliente de que meter su cuenta de paypal o tarjeta de crédito es una buena idea porque detrás hay un sitio serio que va a cumplir. Todo lo demás está abocado al fracaso.


----------



## Rubencillo (16 Abr 2016)

Resulta curioso ver como un tipo cercano a los 30 años y que no ha currado en su vida se dedcia a desprestigiar el trabajo ajeno desde el cuñadismo mas extremo.


----------



## MisterWhite (16 Abr 2016)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Estimado MisterWhite, no tienes ni puta idea macho y lo digo sin acritud.



Que yo no sea un docto en la materia, no significa que no tenga ni puta idea. Te repito que me tire un año "ayudando" a unos de un estudio de desarrollo de paginas, y yo era el que tenia que ir por ahi por los comercios MINTIENDO, diciendole a los clientes que su mierda de pagina llevaba un monton de horas y que tenian que pagar X, porque era un mes de trabajo. Cuando la realidad era que en un puto dia lo tenian todo hecho.

Yo era el que se tiraba horas y horas, dias y dias, como un negro por ahi captando clientes y peleandome con ellos, cobraba una mierda y encima en negro, mientras ellos se fundian los billetes y se rascaban las pelotas, timando al cliente, y timandome a mi. 

Yo no se lo que costara hacer un amazon o un ebay, pero desde luego que una puta pagina de mierda para vender 4 chorradas como la que quiere mi primo, no cuesta lo que me piden, ni se tarda un puto mes en hacer, ni hay razon alguna para cobrar de 50 a 100 pavos la hora.

---------- Post added 16-abr-2016 at 18:51 ----------

Es una puta burbuja de precios, como los pisos, como los taxis, como tantas otras cosas. Una burbuja basada en que esto es una labor relativamente nueva, que hace 4 dias no existia. Se han estado aprovechando de que la gente no tenia ni putisima idea del tema, y por tanto esto parecia una labor de superdotados. 

Cuando millones y millones de personas por todo el mundo, pensando que el picar botones es la gallina de los huevos de oro y se dediquen todos a lo mismo... veras tu que pronto van a dejar algunos de cobrar semejantes burradas.


----------



## Hermericus (16 Abr 2016)

Si no tienes tiempo ni ganas de aprender a hacerla tu mismo, contacta con cualquier estudiantillo de informática de FP y te la hace a cambio de un vale de 100€ para El Corte Inglés.


----------



## quehaydelomio (16 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Yo no se lo que costara hacer un amazon o un ebay, pero desde luego que una puta pagina de mierda para vender 4 chorradas como la que quiere mi primo, no cuesta lo que me piden, ni se tarda un puto mes en hacer, ni hay razon alguna para cobrar de 50 a 100 pavos la hora.



Yo cobro esas cantidades y creo que realmente no estas captando el *conceto*.

Mi tiempo vale eso porque aunque la tarea del cliente x sea pan comido hay otro cliente que pagaria lo mismo para que trabajara en su proyecto: con otra tecnologia y otros requerimientos pero el tiempo que le dedico no puedo usarlo con otro cliente.

Logicamente no facturas la misma cantidad a todos los clientes pero tienes que entender lo que te he dicho. Si te quieren cobrar mas de lo que tu piensas y ves que no ceden es porque seguramente alguien YA les este pagando ya eso -> oferta y demanda. En un mercado que de facto es global con una competitividad tan grade si el precio es abusivo la compania/ freelance se iran a pique en breve.

Como les fue a la empresa para la que trabajabas? Timando a sus clientes y habiendo cien mil proveedores lo normal es que se hayan ido al garete pero claro siempre hay de todo.



MisterWhite dijo:


> Es una puta burbuja de precios, como los pisos, como los taxis, como tantas otras cosas. Una burbuja basada en que esto es una labor relativamente nueva, que hace 4 dias no existia. Se han estado aprovechando de que la gente no tenia ni putisima idea del tema, y por tanto esto parecia una labor de superdotados.



Es un argumento muy ridiculo el tuyo, en serio.

Para segun que profesiones o tareas necesitas en profesional in situ...para hacer apps o una tienda NO. Fijate que burbuja que vas a upwork.com pones un anuncio gratuito y te van a hacer propuestas desde los 5 continentes.

Vamos, en un dia no tienes menos de 50 propuestas y muchos con un rate de $20 /ph. *Logicamente volvemos al punto de la oferta y la demanda: si te cobran esa cantidad es porque nadie les paga mas asi que la calidad deberia estar relacionada*.



MisterWhite dijo:


> Cuando millones y millones de personas por todo el mundo, pensando que el picar botones es la gallina de los huevos de oro y se dediquen todos a lo mismo... veras tu que pronto van a dejar algunos de cobrar semejantes burradas.



En un mercado competitivo no se pagan burradas. Y tu ibas de liberal?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Cobrar 60 pavos la hora por aporrear 4 teclas es un jodido INSULTO.



di que si inutil.
hazlo tu si eres tan listo
ah no... que vas a quedar en ridiculo
que asco dais los fachas que pensais que los demas no tienen derecho a ganarse su pan.


----------



## Z4LMAN (16 Abr 2016)

Solo los salteadores de redes, timadores y vende humos cuentistas cobran por horas a los clientes pardillos..

Vais a ser unos tristes toda vuestra puta vida...


----------



## De vuelta a las minas (16 Abr 2016)

recuerda que el exito de la web no es el ponposismo de la pagina, sino producto ,precio y envio-servicio.
una tienda hecha con 1 and 1 o epages ,puede triunfar perfectamente.


----------



## Z4LMAN (16 Abr 2016)

De vuelta a las minas dijo:


> recuerda que el exito de la web no es el ponposismo de la pagina, sino producto ,precio y envio-servicio.
> una tienda hecha con 1 and 1 o epages ,puede triunfar perfectamente.



Ahi le has dado, el problema es que hay mucho sarnacho que aun no se ha dado cuenta que hoy en dia no todos pueden vender por internet porque esta CASI TODO VENDIDO.


----------



## boldregas (17 Abr 2016)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Solo los salteadores de redes, timadores y vende humos cuentistas cobran por horas a los clientes pardillos..
> 
> Vais a ser unos tristes toda vuestra puta vida...



Por mi experiencia en general pocos acuerdos se hacen por horas y suelen ser más por tema del cliente que piensa que va a ahorrar controlando al minuto. De todas formas al final el resultado es lo mismo por hora que por producto cerrado, tienes que contar el coste en tiempo que estimas y el dinero que necesitar cobrar para sobrevivir y eso te termina dando lo que tienes que ganar por hora, aunque el cliente no lo vea, no hay más.

Supongo que el autor de hilo pensará trabajo todo en B, tienda abierta sin ningún tipo de declaración, sin protección de datos, ni impuestos ni cuota de autónomos, luego le llegará un día hacienda y tocará insultar en el foro.


----------



## quehaydelomio (17 Abr 2016)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Solo los salteadores de redes, timadores y vende humos cuentistas cobran por horas a los clientes pardillos.



Salvo que tengas un scope muy definido o el cliente sea de tu entera confianza, embarcarte en un proyecto a precio cerrado es una autentica loteria.

Cualquiera que haya trabajado de freelance en proyectos de este tipo sabe de que va el tema: cierras por algo que va a llevarte 2 semanas y te vas a mes y pico porque el cliente quiere mas cosas o cambia de idea cada dos por tres.

Es preferible dar un presupuesto inicial pero ir facturando las horas que haces. El cliente va viendo lo que vas haciendo y al tener que pagarte cada semana o dos semanas le tienes metido en el tema. Si paga al final y precio fijo se la suda todo.


----------



## yours3lf (17 Abr 2016)

Hazlo tu si es tan fácil. ¿Cuál es el problema?


----------



## chaber (17 Abr 2016)

vividor dijo:


> Suelen pedir entre 1000-1500 por un WP con plantilla adaptada a tu gusto, si no es WP, pues PS, ZC, etc...
> 
> Yo he hecho algunas para alguna gente y he cobrado unos 500-600 Euros + IVA, pero al final no me compensa, la gente acaba dando por culo por cualquier puta mierda y quieren basicamente que les lleves la web cada día...
> 
> Así que me dedico únicamente a mis propias webs...



Exacto. Un comentario de alguien que se nota ha hecho tiendas para otros.

Hay mucho listo que no tiene ni puta idea de ecommerce y que todo le parece caro. Pues nada, cuando tengáis que rellenar 100 productos en 3 idiomas, con sus variaciones,referencias, etc.. y que te pasen un pdf en calidad jpg guarrindonga y te apañas.

Quien quiera una tienda por menos de 500 que se la haga él, que no se pagan las horas de hacerla sinó también el saber hacerla.

Ale, ahora id al mecánico y pagadle 30 euros la hora pero al informático a racanearle por algo que tu tardarás 300 horas en hacer o aprender a hacer.


----------



## Z4LMAN (18 Abr 2016)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Salvo que tengas un scope muy definido o el cliente sea de tu entera confianza, embarcarte en un proyecto a precio cerrado es una autentica loteria.
> 
> Cualquiera que haya trabajado de freelance en proyectos de este tipo sabe de que va el tema: cierras por algo que va a llevarte 2 semanas y te vas a mes y pico porque el cliente quiere mas cosas o cambia de idea cada dos por tres.
> 
> Es preferible dar un presupuesto inicial pero ir facturando las horas que haces. El cliente va viendo lo que vas haciendo y al tener que pagarte cada semana o dos semanas le tienes metido en el tema. Si paga al final y precio fijo se la suda todo.



Pocos proyectos has facturado tu o no tienes ni puta idea leyendo lo que escribes...

Ningun proyecto se paga al final.....


----------



## quehaydelomio (18 Abr 2016)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Pocos proyectos has facturado tu o no tienes ni puta idea leyendo lo que escribes...
> 
> Ningun proyecto se paga al final.....



Macho, la mayoria de plataformas para freelancers funcionan asi. Ningun cliente te paga por adelantado.

Tienes escrow o per hour y eso no me lo invento yo: Upwork, elance, (ahora upwork), freelancer, guru/ infojobs creo que tambien y un largo etc.

Los proyectos fijos se proveen de fondos con un escrow y no ves un duro hasta que el cliente entienda que esta todo terminado: *a ver si el que no vas a tener ni puta idea eres tu?*

Que es lo que pasa? Que los requerimientos crecen y crecen y si no dejas contento al cliente te chantajea con una mala review o con meterte una disputa -> con la competencia que hay eso te deja bien jodido por un tiempecillo.

Encima en caso de disputa si no sigues un determinado proceso (grabar con un tracker tu actividad diaria) la plataforma no te paga un duro.

Por eso, proyectos fijos -> no gracias.

De regalo la informacion de upwork:

Pay your freelancer per hour or per project, whichever you choose. For hourly projects, the freelancer bills you once a week, and we'll send a secure payment to your freelancer. *For fixed-price projects, we'll release funds to your freelancer after they meet pre-set milestones*. In either case, you're covered by Upwork Payment Protection, assuring that you only pay for work you approve.​
Te puedes imaginar las movidas que hay con los proyectos cerrados. Cualquier freelancer sabe de lo que hablo.


----------



## automono (18 Abr 2016)

Pero el problema es que no teneis ni idea de presupuestar, y os la meten doblada.
En mi sector, mobiliario, también pasa, la solución presupuesto detallado con lo que entra y lo que no.
Yo lo que hago muchas veces, detallar diferentes suplementos para esos detalles que siempre salen, y como ya está especificado por escrito y el cliente lo sabe no hay problema en cobrarlos.


----------



## Hacendado (18 Abr 2016)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Macho, la mayoria de plataformas para freelancers funcionan asi. Ningun cliente te paga por adelantado.
> 
> Tienes escrow o per hour y eso no me lo invento yo: Upwork, elance, (ahora upwork), freelancer, guru/ infojobs creo que tambien y un largo etc.
> 
> ...




Uff la verdad es que eso upwork a veces asusta. Parece que pasa un poco como con Paypal, el cliente siempre tiene la razón, siempre se devuelve el dinero perjudicando al vendedor. Debe ser jodido que te toque un hijo de puta en upwork y te putee vivo con pijadas.


----------



## Z4LMAN (18 Abr 2016)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Macho, la mayoria de plataformas para freelancers funcionan asi. Ningun cliente te paga por adelantado.
> 
> Tienes escrow o per hour y eso no me lo invento yo: Upwork, elance, (ahora upwork), freelancer, guru/ infojobs creo que tambien y un largo etc.
> 
> ...



Tu estas hablando del tipico freelance que entre paja y paja mira a ver si le entra un cliente por Fiverr o otra plataforma 

Yo te estoy hablando de hacer proyectos DE VERDAD...no mierdas de cualquier iluminado de burbuja...


----------



## quehaydelomio (18 Abr 2016)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Tu estas hablando del tipico freelance que entre paja y paja mira a ver si le entra un cliente por Fiverr o otra plataforma
> 
> Yo te estoy hablando de hacer proyectos DE VERDAD...no mierdas de cualquier iluminado de burbuja...



Lo ves como ya vas reculando. Enterao que eres un enterao.

Como full-time freelancer estas en todos lados desde plataformas (Upwork, Crossover, clevertech, TopTal, etc) a paginas con contacto de start-ups tipo Angel. 

En Upwork he conseguido por ejemplo clientes que pagan mas de >$50 por hora y a largo plazo. Les voy decir que no porque la plataforma sea una mierda?

Si on-site pagan mas de 100$ /hr pero trabajar desde casa es una gozada.

En fin.


----------



## Z4LMAN (18 Abr 2016)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Lo ves como ya vas reculando. Enterao que eres un enterao.
> 
> Como full-time freelancer estas en todos lados desde plataformas (Upwork, Crossover, clevertech, TopTal, etc) a paginas con contacto de start-ups tipo Angel.
> 
> ...



Recular recularas tu con el rabo de Dodoria en el ano...

Espero que estes tributando todas esas horas....que el ojo de HACIENDA es como el de Sauron.


----------



## quehaydelomio (18 Abr 2016)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Recular recularas tu con el rabo de Dodoria en el ano...
> 
> Espero que estes tributando todas esas horas....que el ojo de HACIENDA es como el de Sauron.



Ni siquiera vivo en Espania.


----------



## iPod teca (18 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Pues alma de cantaro, se rieron en tu puta cara pero a base de bien.
> 
> 8 meses para una mierda de pagina.. que manera de burlarse de la gente. Yo he estado viendo como unos caraduras hacian una puta pagina en 4 horas (y aun me decian a mi que metiera yo los textos), cobrar mil pavos y luego decirle al pobre imbecil del cliente que aun le estaban haciendo un favor con el precio, que hacer una pagina como esa llevaba horas y horas. Horas y horas si, en total 4. A 250 pavos la hora y un plazo de demora en la entrega de un mes. Menudos hijos de la gran puta.
> 
> Ya llegaran los indios ya, y haran limpieza de estafadores.



O sea, que conocías el sistema de los timadores que tanto criticas y participabas en él para engañar a pobres autonomos en sus tiendecitas. Menudo pieza estas hecho...

Dejame adivinar...¿Cortix?


----------



## MisterWhite (18 Abr 2016)

iPod teca dijo:


> O sea, que conocías el sistema de los timadores que tanto criticas y participabas en él para engañar a pobres autonomos en sus tiendecitas. Menudo pieza estas hecho...
> 
> Dejame adivinar...¿Cortix?



Si, claro que me conozco como funciona este mundo de los picateclas que SE RASCAN LOS PUTOS COJONES por cobrar barbaridades. 

Como este pais lo han dejado los putos rojos como un puto erial, no quedan mas cojones que meterte en cualquier puta mierda sea la que sea y te paguen la mierda que te paguen. Quien me mandaba me decia que tenia que mentirle a un cliente y decirle que su mierda de pagina tardaba 2 meses en hacerse cuando habian tardado un puto dia, y a mi me tocaba mentir y decirles eso. Que voy a hacer si no? Asi hasta que me canse de hacer el gilipollas y los mande a la mierda.

Por eso mismo me desorino leyendo aqui a sinverguenzas que escriben una y otra vez tratando de justificar lo injustificable de cobrar 100 pavos una hora de rascada de huevos.


----------



## Xai1985 (18 Abr 2016)

Hay mucho timador... He visto gente en publicidad que cobra 180€ a la semana por ojo al dato Autopublicar 5 anuncios en milanuncios 1 vez cada 24hr, lo cual se hace con varios clics y no tarda más de 10 minutos y cuesta 0.20 uds y renovación, osea 1€ al día o 7€ en total....

Al margen de eso, yo hacia webs en manera freelance, osea sin ser autonomo, y por algo así cobraba unos 1.200€, hecha en joomla o wordpress con tu panel de control y explicado como funciona todo, cualquier empresa por ahí te va a cobrar facilmente 1.500-2.500€, no es caro, es lo que vale y punto. No pueden tener una empresa y cobrar a 7€ la hora, la cobraran a 25-30€ como un fontanero o un mecanico pequeño.


----------



## quehaydelomio (18 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Quien me mandaba me decia que tenia que mentirle a un cliente y decirle que su mierda de pagina tardaba *2 meses en hacerse cuando habian tardado un puto dia*



No te crees ni tu )


----------



## workforfood (19 Abr 2016)

Tardas 2 meses si programas todo el código a mano. Pero existiendo decenas de CMS que son next, next e instalado no hace falta pagar nada, los que paga es gente que no sabe NADA de programación, no sabe ni que es una base de datos o un hosting. Por ejemplo este foro es un CMS Content Management System de VBulletin y nadie se le ocurre programar un foro desde 0. Por lo tanto que adquiera un CMS sea de pago o gratuito y que se lo instale un amigo.

El problema cualquiera que conoce este mundo es la visibilidad web que es 0. Solo pasará por la tienda el dueño metiendo el domino exacto, por eso la gente se mete en ebay, amazon, segunda a mano a vender, porque en la web el posicionamiento se lo llevan 4 a nivel nacional, en teoría teniendo una web te pueden visitar desde samoa la realidad es que se tiene menos visibilidad que un puesto de calle de un pueblo de 100 habitantes.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (19 Abr 2016)

locojaen dijo:


> 6 horas x 60€ = 360€
> + 60€ plantilla themeforest
> + 60€ modulos diversos (tpv, seo, etc)
> 
> ...



Sumale 2 horas de reunion para ver que quiere el cliente, 2 horas para explicarle como funciona la pagina y otras 2 horas para corregir las cosas que no le guste. 

Por mucho que tardes un dia en hacer la pagina, por cada cliente perderas dos diad en buscar clientes, darles presupuesto, reuniones, formacion... Con lo que a final de mes solo has podido hacer 5-6 trabajos y con esos 6 trabajos hay que pagar los 1000 euros que (para que lo entienda el que abre el hilo) "los putos rojos nos roban con impuestos". Es decir, 200 euros se van para el estado de cada web que haces. 600 euros es un precio razonable:
- 200 para el estado.
- 200 limpios para el que hace la pagina.
- 200 para material (plantillas, amortizacion del ordenador, luz, transporte). 

En la empresa en la que trabajabas con el dinero que sacaban los informaticos, ademas habia que pagar a un gilipollas que estaba en la puerta y posiblemente cobrase lo mismo que un informatico aportando un mas que dudoso valor.


----------



## workforfood (19 Abr 2016)

Los informáticos no hacen páginas webs, leer este foro me retrotrae a principios de los 2000 cuando un modulero de FP de informática hacía webs a carnicería manolo o talleres pepe o peluquería maruja, por 100 € cada 6 meses incluyendo mantenimiento y hosting.

Webs barridas a mediados por 2005 por 0 visibilidad.

En internet el monopolio es tal que es multiplicar por 1000 lo que pasa en la calle y la concentración es enorme por eso un hotel o un hostal nunca se van montar una página web o una tienda porque eso ya lo hacen megawebs a nivel internacional, como mucha tendrá una web que no la verá nadie a nivel de presentación como el que tiene una tarjeta de visita, lo que le dará un dinero es adquirir clientes dentro de una megaweb que posicione en google.
Solo hay hacer una búsqueda y mirar que en la primera página el 90 % de la gente no pasa de ahí, la mitad ya son de webs que pagan a google para posicionar.... y lo demás gigantes tipo amazon.


----------



## MisterWhite (19 Abr 2016)

[youtube]psz4aIPZZuk[/youtube]

Tutorial de como instalar prestashop. 3 PUTOS MINUTOS. Que mientras rellenas datos y demas, para alguien que tenga soltura, como muy mucho, pueden ser 10 o 15 minutos.

Pero nada oye, segun aqui los iluminados burbujarras, 8 meses y 20.000 pavos :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Que puta miserabilidad..

---------- Post added 19-abr-2016 at 19:28 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Webs barridas a mediados por 2005 por 0 visibilidad.
> 
> En internet el monopolio es tal que es multiplicar por 1000 lo que pasa en la calle y la concentración es enorme por eso un hotel o un hostal nunca se van montar una página web o una tienda porque eso ya lo hacen megawebs a nivel internacional



Estais tan subiditos a la parra que ni tan siquiera teneis puta idea del mundo real. Sois peor que los politicos. Que cojones de webs barridas en el 2005?? Pero tu te lees? Si es precisamente ahora cuando no existe un puto comercio que no tenga pagina. 

Si yo busco en mi pueblo un gimnasio, una ferreteria, o lo que me salga de los huevos, lo primero que hago es mirar la pagina y las redes sociales a ver q pinta tiene. La red es enorme y hay de todo para todos. Vamos que si yo busco una carniceria en mi pueblo, me voy a meter a amazon y alibaba. Sois idiotas joder.


----------



## amenhotep (19 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> [youtube]psz4aIPZZuk[/youtube]
> 
> Tutorial de como instalar prestashop. 3 PUTOS MINUTOS. Que mientras rellenas datos y demas, para alguien que tenga soltura, como muy mucho, pueden ser 10 o 15 minutos.
> 
> Pero nada oye, segun aqui los iluminados burbujarras, 8 meses y 20.000 pavos :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Una cosa es que en 3 minutos te aparezca una web y otra que aparezcan los productos como tu quieres y el backend funcione como tú quieres.

Y en 3 minutos puedes tener la tienda ejemplo de Prestashop pero no tu tienda personalizada con tu logo, texto legales, backend personalizado con tus impuestos, reglas de producto, etc

Por cierto, Prestashop tiene más horas de trabajo que Woocommerce, aunque tiene más prestaciones.

Prestashop no es lo que yo instalaría para una tienda básica como dices que quieres. 

Aunque claro, siempre puedo cobrarte 50 euros por instalártelo y luego 20 euros cada vez que haya que tocar una chuminada, un estilo, una opción o un tipo de letra. Seguro que así te sale más caro que 20.000 euros... 

Por cierto si quieres tener más de 20 clientes viendo la tienda, necesitarás cierta optimización en el servidor que no está incluida en la instalación de Prestashop. No creas que el Prestashop va sólo, ni que un VPS de 9 euros al mes puede con mucha carga de clientes.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2016 at 20:14 ----------

Por último estoy haciendo el tonto dándote explicaciones.
Si tan fácil te parece hazlo tú mismo.


----------



## MisterWhite (19 Abr 2016)

amenhotep dijo:


> Una cosa es que en 3 minutos te aparezca una web y otra que aparezcan los productos como tu quieres y el backend funcione como tú quieres.
> 
> Y en 3 minutos puedes tener la tienda ejemplo de Prestashop pero no tu tienda personalizada con tu logo, texto legales, backend personalizado con tus impuestos, reglas de producto, etc



Pero tio, que os he puesto el puto video, que alguien que este acostumbrado a hacer esas cosas, EN MENOS DE 5 MINUTOS lo tiene hecho. Como tienes la verguenza de hablarme de poner una puta foto o de pegar un texto? Que cuesta poner la fotito del logo, un mes y 10.000 pavos?

En serio tio, con el corazon en la mano, de verdad nos os da verguenza tomar a la gente por idiota?


----------



## quehaydelomio (19 Abr 2016)

Mira que eres alcornoque 

Si se instala y "customiza" en 3 minutos dedicate a ello profesionalmente.

Te vas a hacer rico si la gente tarda meses y tu 3 minutos. O no?

Esto es el subforo de emprendedores, ya quisieran muchos haber encontrado " una oportunidad de negocio" como esta.


----------



## amenhotep (20 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Pero tio, que os he puesto el puto video, que alguien que este acostumbrado a hacer esas cosas, EN MENOS DE 5 MINUTOS lo tiene hecho. Como tienes la verguenza de hablarme de poner una puta foto o de pegar un texto? Que cuesta poner la fotito del logo, un mes y 10.000 pavos?
> 
> En serio tio, con el corazon en la mano, de verdad nos os da verguenza tomar a la gente por idiota?



Parece que sólo sabes escucharte a ti mismo...
Ni yo he hablando de 10000 euros ni he dicho que sea cuestion de poner una foto y pegar un texto.
Pero, como ya te han dicho, si te parece tan fácil sólo tienes que hacerlo tú.


----------



## MisterWhite (20 Abr 2016)

amenhotep dijo:


> Parece que sólo sabes escucharte a ti mismo...
> Ni yo he hablando de 10000 euros ni he dicho que sea cuestion de poner una foto y pegar un texto.
> Pero, como ya te han dicho, si te parece tan fácil sólo tienes que hacerlo tú.



Ni siquiera es para mi, y no, yo no se hacerlo. Uno no puede aprender a hacer absolutamente toda las cosas de la vida. Tambien hay cosas de la fontaneria que son una absoluta gilipollez y te pretenden clavar. 

Tu no has dicho lo de los 10mil pavos, pero otros si. Tu me dices que 5 minutos en instalar la tienda per se, si, pero que hay que poner logos, y pegar textos... lo usas como justificacion. Que cojones supone de tiempo insertar un logotipo? 10 segundos? Vamos no me jodas. En serio es que nos tomais por imbeciles con una facilidad acojonante.


----------



## Hacendado (20 Abr 2016)

Dejar de subir el hilo a esta basura. Esta piltrafa, esta mierda, este forúnculo social, alimañana ignorante y paleto cazurro gañan, ni sabe nada ni nada le enseñaréis porque es un perfecto cretino y perfecto ignorante hijo de puta.

No sabe de desarrollo de software, ni sabe de nada, fíjate si es inútil e imbécil que estuvo trabajando de lleva-aguas en un estudio de diseño web y ni si quiera se enteró de en que consiste ese trabajo.

Maldito mongólo ignorante, vale que esparzas de puta mierda sobre política haciendo gala de tu suprema ignorancia en cualquier campo, sea de letras o de ciencias, pero que ahora te de por atacar un colectivo que ya de por si está bastante explotado y poco valorado me toca los cojones hijo de la gran puta.

¿Ves a muchos programados con chalet y cuatro coches pedazo de basura? Que vienes aquí a llamarlos ladrones puta escoria infecta.

¿Que sabrás tu de economía que te administras con los 20 euros a la semana que te da tu madre para emborracharte con tus amigotes con 30 y pico años para volver a tu habitación con la cama hecha y la cena caliente hijo de mil leches podridas?

Si tan fácil es una tienda, hazla tu imbécil y deja de decir a los demás lo que tienen que cobrar, ¿no era tan liberal y anti-socialista? Jodido forúnculo inútil, cuesta dinero, cuestas aire, pero no aportas nada maldita zariguella babosa reptante.


----------



## automono (20 Abr 2016)

por partes, para tener una tienda online que venda, lo de menos es la plataforma (ni prestashop, ni oscommerce, ni magento tuneado), así que los programadores tampoco os pongáis la medalla de impresicindible. 
Lo más importante es tener un buen producto, bien de precio (ni más barato ni más caro), y sobretodo una atención al cliente de puta madre.
Con eso, como si tienes una pagina hecha con el "Paint". 
los informáticos, a veces, pensáis que lo vuestro es lo importante, pero no, solo es una parte del "todo", y no precisamente la más importante.


----------



## Getty (20 Abr 2016)

Depende de lo que quieras hacer, pero nunca menos de 6000€.

Confía en una empresa sería para que una vez que termine el desarrollo te lleve el mantenimiento a largo plazo.


----------



## jashita (20 Abr 2016)

Desde luego, que el que piense que poner una tienda virtual es aporrear cuatro teclas y ya está, es que no tiene ni idea de todo el trabajo que no se ve.

Es muy fácil ver la página y decir ¿ Y por esto te han cobrado tanto? Pues sí, cobran tanto, por el trabajo que se vé, por el trabajo que no se ve, por los problemas que surgen y que hay que solucionar y que no se arreglan en minutos, por todos los quebraderos de cabeza, que da hasy por muchas más cosas.

No es que el trabajo de informático esté muy valorado, lo que pasa que el trabajo de informático está muy poco valorado, porque nunca se ve el trabajo que se ha hecho por detrás.
Yo soy mujer de informático, tengo una tienda virtual que me ha hecho él y desde luego, siempre le he dicho y ahora con más motivo, lo que ya he puesto que el trabajo de informático está muy poco valorado.

Es muy fácil llegar y tener todo el trabajo hecho, y aquellos que se quejen de que cobran tanto los informáticos por hacer un trabajo así, que se pongan ha hacerlo ellos, que aporreen esas cuatro teclas que seguro que lo hacen con la minga, y además barato. 

Desde luego que alguna gente le echa mucha jeta.


----------



## workforfood (20 Abr 2016)

Estamos idiotas, llamáis informáticos a alguien que instala un CMS....

Espera que voy a instalar un CMS sea un blog, sea un foro o sea una tienda on line.

Lo unico que hay que tener es nociones de informática para hacer eso, ni hay que saber programar ni nada, que es lo que pasa que hay mucha gente que no las tiene no sabe NADA, pero de ahí al que instala un CMS llamarse programador.... o informático...

Un informático es un ingeniero informático que son los que hacen los CMS de 0.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2016 at 13:04 ----------




miniempresario dijo:


> por partes, para tener una tienda online que venda



Es que la tienda on line se llama hoy ebay, amazon y las decenas de plaformas gigantes que hay que a cambio de una comisión te anuncias desde idealista, mil anuncios, segunda mano.

Si me dices que vas a montar un carrito php (eso sí programado a mano) para vender miel de las alpujarras o fresas de huelva al por menor puede tener su razón de ser hacer una tienda, pero cojones se le puede llamar programador si programa todo de 0 desde el backend al frontend, que instale un CMS y le cambie el logo eso no es nada.


----------



## MisterWhite (20 Abr 2016)

workforfood dijo:


> que instale un CMS y le cambie el logo eso no es nada.



Pues diselo a todos los hijos de puta de aqui, que dicen que por hacer una puta mierda en la que tardas 1 hora a lo sumo 2, hacen falta meses de trabajo y miles de € en el precio. Hijos de puta es poco. No existen calificativos aun que describan esa gente.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2016 at 15:01 ----------




jashita dijo:


> Desde luego que alguna gente le echa mucha jeta.



Desde luego que si. Gente como tu marido y tu.


----------



## loflipo (20 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Pues diselo a todos los hijos de puta de aqui, que dicen que por hacer una puta mierda en la que tardas 1 hora a lo sumo 2, hacen falta meses de trabajo y miles de € en el precio. Hijos de puta es poco. No existen calificativos aun que describan esa gente.



Vamos a ver PALETO, que es que no te da el cerebro, no te da. 10K (o 20, 30,40...) son para un desarrollo en condiciones de algo serio, para un ecommerce normalito con algo entre 1 y 3-4K irá de sobras. Ahora si quieres por 200 o 400€ ahi tienes a los indios que tanto te gustan o españolitos que facturarán en B y tendrán nula experiencia.

Y si eso te sigue pareciendo mucho, pues tú mismo. Ahora, NADIE me va a decir el precio al que cobro mis servicios y *menos un subnormal como tú que no es capaz ni de encontrar trabajo gobernando el PP*.

Bonus: ¿Porqué será que si estafo, nunca he recibido una sola queja o denuncia? Piensa, piensa... que es pregunta de examen :XX:


----------



## jashita (20 Abr 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Pues diselo a todos los hijos de puta de aqui, que dicen que por hacer una puta mierda en la que tardas 1 hora a lo sumo 2, hacen falta meses de trabajo y miles de € en el precio. Hijos de puta es poco. No existen calificativos aun que describan esa gente.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-abr-2016 at 15:01 ----------
> 
> ...



Cuanta ignorancia, y que poco conocimiento demuestran algunos, no sé porqué tú y gente como tú os ofendéis tanto si creéis que llevais la razón. Yo no me ofendo por vuestras opiniones.

Desde luego que si para hacer una tienda virtual, la haces en una o dos horas, si que tiene que ser una puta mierda, pero allá cada uno.

No os ofendáis tanto.


----------



## workforfood (20 Abr 2016)

jashita dijo:


> Cuanta ignorancia, y que poco conocimiento demuestran algunos, no sé porqué tú y gente como tú os ofendéis tanto si creéis que llevais la razón. Yo no me ofendo por vuestras opiniones.
> 
> Desde luego que si para hacer una tienda virtual, la haces en una o dos horas, si que tiene que ser una puta mierda, pero allá cada uno.
> 
> No os ofendáis tanto.



Lo que tiene trabajo es grabar datos si tiene un catálogo de 10.000 productos eso es para contratar gente, meses y meses de curro o años, pero no para programar sino para grabar datos desde meter una foto, descripción del producto, precio etc... por cada ítem, Ahora si es un catálogo que no llega a 100 pues lo haces en unos días, pero eso es como si metes 100 post en este foro no se necesita programar para escribir en este foro CMS vBulletin.


----------



## jashita (20 Abr 2016)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que tiene trabajo es grabar datos si tiene un catálogo de 10.000 productos eso es para contratar gente, meses y meses de curro o años, pero no para programar sino para grabar datos desde meter una foto, descripción del producto, precio etc... por cada ítem, Ahora si es un catálogo que no llega a 100 pues lo haces en unos días, pero eso es como si metes 100 post en este foro no se necesita programar para escribir en este foro CMS vBulletin.



A eso me refiero, el trabajo de una tienda virtual es desde lo que se ve hasta lo que no se ve, y él trabajo que se ve también lleva mucho curro, y como bien dices, si tienes muchos productos, el ir uno a uno, retocando imágenes, descripción de cada uno de los productos, los precios... esto no lo haces en dos días lleva tiempo y cuesta dinero más si quieres hacer algo decente.

A veces no todo sale bien a la primera. Y a veces quien dice que son cuatro cosas, luego se convierten en más y se empieza a desmadrar todo, que si esto no me gusta aquí, que si esto queda mejor allá...


----------



## Medianoche (20 Abr 2016)

Me encantan lo que reflejan estos hilos. Precisamente los programadores huyen de esas páginas como de la peste.

Acerca de lo de "pero si con tal plataforma eso lo consigues dando a siguiente, siguiente, siguiente...", precisamente se ha llegado a tal simplificación porque detrás de cada uno de esos "siguiente", hubo un equipo de desarrollo haciendo que un montón de tareas complejas queden resumidas en un solo click.


----------



## MisterWhite (20 Abr 2016)

loflipo dijo:


> Vamos a ver PALETO, que es que no te da el cerebro, no te da. 10K (o 20, 30,40...) son para un desarrollo en condiciones de algo serio, para un ecommerce normalito con algo entre 1 y 3-4K irá de sobras.



Y que siguen, y siguen y siguen... :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Una mierda pagina que empezaria a hacer uno a esta hora y que tendria terminada antes de la cena, con su paradita para la merienda incluida, y que me siga diciendo sin descaro que 4000 pavos... :XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 20-abr-2016 at 16:24 ----------




Medianoche dijo:


> Acerca de lo de "pero si con tal plataforma eso lo consigues dando a siguiente, siguiente, siguiente...", precisamente se ha llegado a tal simplificación porque detrás de cada uno de esos "siguiente", hubo un equipo de desarrollo haciendo que un montón de tareas complejas queden resumidas en un solo click.



Si, a mi eso me parece muy bien. Quien se invento una plataforma descargable desde la nada, seguramente se tuvo que romper los sesos y echarle muchas horas.

Que un hijo de puta que va a hacer una mierda de pagina con una de esas plataformas que se instalan con un "siguente, siguente" en 5 minutos, y que te pretenda cobrar de 5000 a 10000 pavos y te diga que va a tardar meses... 

En fin, me ahorro calificativos, que aun me banea calvolopez.


----------



## Nothing (20 Abr 2016)

jashita dijo:


> Desde luego, que el que piense que poner una tienda virtual es aporrear cuatro teclas y ya está, es que no tiene ni idea de todo el trabajo que no se ve.
> 
> Es muy fácil ver la página y decir ¿ Y por esto te han cobrado tanto? Pues sí, cobran tanto, por el trabajo que se vé, por el trabajo que no se ve, por los problemas que surgen y que hay que solucionar y que no se arreglan en minutos, por todos los quebraderos de cabeza, que da hasy por muchas más cosas.
> 
> ...



Todos teneis razón y no teneis ni puta idea a la vez *Y LO SABEIS*

Yo diseño, pico y pruebo, tanto en web como en desk, el software del que soy yo mismo usuario y ni un problema, hoyga. Por cierto, Prestashop es basura

Haced como yo o joderos

PD: Lo que más me jode es no haber sido médico


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (20 Abr 2016)

Maricón comecagarros, búscate un empleo, haz algo con tu vida y deja de dar por culo, GUARRO.



workforfood dijo:


> Lo que tiene trabajo es grabar datos si tiene un catálogo de 10.000 productos.



Eso solo son horas baratas porque para eso no hace falta pensar.

Ese tipo de trabajos alienantes en cadenas de montaje son ideales para gente como mrcagarro, siempre y cuando no tengan que interactuar con otros humanos porque entonces hay que despedirle.


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (20 Abr 2016)

yo por una web en wordpress con woocommerce para la tienda virtual, te la hago gratis... Pero como ahora no tengo tiempo, no hay nada gratis, jaja.. Luego vienen los poyaques... y eso quema mogollón. Ahora las que hago son con mi propio código, nada de plugins de otros, y el que quiera alguna, se ha de rascar, porque tener código limpio cuesta pasta.


----------



## tastas (21 Abr 2016)

¿9 días y aún nos has enseñado la tienda que has hecho? ¿Tampoco has encontrado a un Chino que te la haga por 25€?
Espero que tu amigo sea un poco más eficiente que tú, pase de tu inestimable ayuda y se busque las castañas por sí mismo
Por cierto, yo ya me hecho mi tienda con el método que te he aconsejado. No vendo una gamba, pero menos venderá tu amigo y a mi me ha salido gratis.


----------



## eugenio (22 Abr 2016)

La historia es muy sencilla,
un framework es un programa complejo que te facilita mucho la vida si lo que necesitas está soportado en el framework. 
El problema es que como necesites algo no soportado (siempre), resulta que tienes que saber html,css,jscript,php y además como está programado el framework para poder modificarlo.
Un tío que ya se haya enfrentado a todo eso, pues te podrá hacer lo que quieras rápidamente tirando de conocimiento y experiencia,pero claro, eso se ha de pagar.
En mi caso personal me he tenido que enfrentar a ésto con el wordpress para crear mis propias webs y dejarlas como yo quería. 
Hacer webs ajenas y estar a merced del capricho de un cliente ignorante y que encima crea por defecto que le estás tangando, debe ser de las peores experiencias posibles.
Yo no me meto en eso ni por todo el oro del mundo.


----------



## MisterWhite (9 May 2016)

Que ganas tengo de que los indios os dejen de una puta vez en la calle a todos, comedoritos timadores de mierda, sois la peor plaga.


----------



## Naguissa (10 May 2016)

A ver, MisterNiNi: Las pocas experiencias con Indios que he tenido, en diversas empresas y con proyectos muy marcados, claros, especificados y seguidos semanalemnte... han acabado en reescritura completa por nuestra parte. Son unos chapuzas del copón, y buscan por dónde colar una mierda pero que cumpla el contrato.

Así pues, todas han sido una pérdida de recursos, tiempo y dinero.

Ahora tienes dos opciones:

- Contrata un indio a ver cómo te vá la cosa.

- Gasta cientos o miles de horas (que a ti te sobran, por cierto) para aprender todos y cada uno de los aspectos técnicos de una tienda online; ya sea WP, sus plugins y su personalización o cualquiera que sea la plataforma escogida (o a manija, si prefieres).


Es que ya está bien con la basura de hilo: si no valoras el trabajo ajenma y piensas que es sencillo, ¡¡A qué esperas para forrarte haciéndolo!!


----------



## Narf (21 May 2016)

Soy programador web, he hecho cientos de webs tanto para mi como para los demas.

Entre otras webs gestiono una tienda online que no pondre aqui que aparece en su tematica en la primera pagina de google.

Y por montar un prestashop, que es sin duda la mejor opcion. El precio decente seria entre 400 € y 800 €, dependiendo el por culo que de el cliente.

Yo en especial cobro 250 € pero porque quiero canibalizar el mercado a cualquier precio y he hecho tantas que me es "facil".


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (22 May 2016)

Yo estaría interesado en abrir una tienda virtual a medio plazo en inglés como lenguaje predeterminado y español, francés y alemán.

Las traducciones a diferentes idiomas que sobrecoste pueden tener.

Estaba pensando en abrirla a un ámbito nacional, pero luego lo he pensado y el negocio en el que quiero basarme tiene su principal clientela fuera.


----------



## The Tiger (31 May 2016)

Yo soy programador y siento que los CMS (Wordpress, Joomla), prestashop etc me están robando el trabajo. Con todos estos sistemas no hay que programar nada y cualquiera sin saber nada de informática se hace la web uno mismo. No se para que estudié la carrera si ahora se soluciona todo a base de plugins de Wordpress. Yo he visto abuelas hacerse la web con Wordpress sin problemas


----------



## Hacendado (31 May 2016)

oligalma dijo:


> Yo soy programador y siento que los CMS (Wordpress, Joomla), prestashop etc me están robando el trabajo. Con todos estos sistemas no hay que programar nada y cualquiera sin saber nada de informática se hace la web uno mismo. No se para que estudié la carrera si ahora se soluciona todo a base de plugins de Wordpress. Yo he visto abuelas hacerse la web con Wordpress sin problemas



_Los capitalistas nos venderan las mismas sogas con las que les ahorcaremos._


----------



## Ozymandias (19 Jun 2016)

okabum dijo:


> espera espera, que me entra una llamada por la otra linea.
> 
> 
> me dicen que por 200 pavos te la hacen, que funcione o no, es otra historia.



Este aporreateclas debe de tener poco trabajo...

Cada tecla que aporreas aqui dejas de ingresar minimo 100€/hora



Enviado desde mi ONE E1003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MisterWhite (19 Jun 2016)

Ultimamente me han llegado noticias de que bastantes empresas estan haciendo eres y despidos a punta pala de aporreateclas empoderados. Y que estan siendo sustituidos por..... indios 

Burbuja picabotones apunto de explotar.


----------



## tastas (19 Jun 2016)

Que tal tu amigo ya tiene su tienda?

taptap


----------



## MisterWhite (19 Jun 2016)

Pues ni puta idea, le desaconseje que la hiciera con ese tio, solo por la rabia que me dio a mi. Se busco la vida por otros cauces. Sin embargo el inclito que queria cobrar el pastizal esta en un ere.


----------



## qe12 (20 Jun 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Ultimamente me han llegado noticias de que bastantes empresas estan haciendo eres y despidos a punta pala de aporreateclas empoderados. Y que estan siendo sustituidos por..... indios
> 
> Burbuja picabotones apunto de explotar.



Bueno, *hijo de la gran puta*, supongo que habrá indios bastante más capacitados en lo laboral que tú.


----------



## Hacendado (20 Jun 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Ultimamente me han llegado noticias de que bastantes empresas estan haciendo eres y despidos a punta pala de aporreateclas empoderados. Y que estan siendo sustituidos por..... indios
> 
> Burbuja picabotones apunto de explotar.



Además de vago e inútil, mezquino. Tienes todo el pack chaval.


----------



## elepwr (20 Jun 2016)

La duda es más que irá contando por ahí para que le pida nadie consejo

En internet soy es un cibernini, en la vida real se monta sus peliculas


----------



## Hacendado (22 Jun 2016)

Pues eso, prestahsop 1.5, por alguna razón que será descubierta el IVA no se actualiza. Pone 21%, los productos con la regla, pero nada, no se calcula el IVA y sale el mismo precio.

¿Que hago?

Cagarme mentalmente en la boca de mister nini mientras le digo ¿100 euros de puta vago-chupoptero-ruín-mezquino-nini-holgazan-paguitero-paleto-campurriano-cantamañanas? ¿100 euros? ¿100 euros? ¿100 euros? PUM, PUM, PUM, PUM.

Bueno, nada, ya lo miraré tranquilamente.

[PS 1.5.5.0] Error Cálculo del IVA 21% en pagina para crear un producto - Informes de Bugs (errores) - PrestaShop


----------



## MVTO (24 Jun 2016)

mi web me ha costado esto:
Version 1: 2003, Dreamweaver. La hice yo. 0€
Version 2: 2006, Oscomerce. 1000 €
Version 3. 2012. Prestashop. 6000€
Version 4. 2016. Prestashop: 12.000€
Y vendo...


----------



## kudeiro (24 Jun 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Pues eso, prestahsop 1.5, por alguna razón que será descubierta el IVA no se actualiza. Pone 21%, los productos con la regla, pero nada, no se calcula el IVA y sale el mismo precio.
> 
> ¿Que hago?
> 
> ...



y la razon de no actualizar a 1.6 cual es?


----------

